# Self Service Garage in Glasgow



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If anyone fancies doing self repairs and servicing then speak to Roger at Auto-DIY

http://www.auto-diy.co.uk/

10% off for club members too, i have a few drop links to replace on the van, will be good to get a ramp for this.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

wow ! what a great idea !

Saves runting under your car on axle stands any day


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

me and coopersE91
had a look at this for possible inside detailing a while back.. he said he was thinking of going to it, havent seen adam on here in a while so dunno if he tried it. (its a bit far from me tbh)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> me and coopersE91
> had a look at this for possible inside detailing a while back.. he said he was thinking of going to it, havent seen adam on here in a while so dunno if he tried it. (its a bit far from me tbh)


I could speak to roger as i'm planning on doing a mid service oil and filter change on the car


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Great idea but surely this place is a nightmare for health and safety?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

koi said:


> Great idea but surely this place is a nightmare for health and safety?


Health and safety has no place in Glasgow...

It's called "Use your common sense ya fan**y"

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Health and safety has no place in Glasgow...
> 
> It's called "Use your common sense ya fan**y"
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

Nice find G! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

nice 1 this is a great service and wasnt sure where it was so well done for putting this on here,lol am fed up of trying to do stuff on axle stand on the friggin main road at my house.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

This looks like it may prove useful, cheers.

Btw rob, passed your house last weekend, that golf looks well tidy :thumb:


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Health and safety has no place in Glasgow...
> 
> It's called "Use your common sense ya fan**y"
> 
> :thumb:


quality:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Website says it has now closed?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh bit of a shocker when i seen his Facebook message on Tuesday that he was closing.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yep he is gone,unreal.


----------

